# [SOLVED] your user profile was not loaded correctly ..



## didier.cabale (Jan 3, 2010)

[windows server 2008 standard]

Hi,

I have accidentally removed the 'Guest' profile. God punishes me ..
From this time on, whenever I logon to windows with the 'Guest' user, the system advises me with "your user profile was not loaded correctly. you have been logged on with a temporary profile .."
The ennoying consequence to this is that the 'Guest' user folder is deleted on each session logout, and thus recreated with a fresh new "empty" one at each session login.
Of course I had the idea of deleting the 'Guest' user, to re-create a new after .. but windows prevents me to do it.

Microsoft help about "Recover the Operating System" says:
"You can recover your server operating system or full server by using a Windows Setup disc and a backup that you created earlier with Windows Server Backup.
The Windows Setup disc enables you to access the System Recovery Options page in the Windows Recovery Environment".

Problems related to this solution are:
1. this is really a disproportionned fix - which involves heavy consequences - comparing to the size of my fault (accidentally remove a profile). Its like if you are put in prison for a minor fault 
2. this suppose you already made a backup with "Windows Server Backup". Yet I have no backup of my previous system.

If this is the right way to fix, is there no way to restore the OS part only (ie 'Windows' folder + OS part of registry), leaving unchanged all the rest (users, program files, programdata, ..) ?
Hope you have got other simplier solutions ..

In advance, many thanks for your help
Didier


----------



## didier.cabale (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: your user profile was not loaded correctly ..*

Dear Didier,


> I have accidentally removed the 'Guest' profile. God punishes me ..
> From this time on, whenever I logon to windows with the 'Guest' user, the system advises me with "your user profile was not loaded correctly. you have been logged on with a temporary profile .."


I recognize the solution was not easy to find, but this is where you can reach the graal -> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947242
hope it helps
Nb: this has been successfully tested


----------

